# Frohes Fest



## weizewaldi (25 Dez. 2007)

Hallo,ich bin der Fritz und komme aus dem Saarland.Was ich bis jetzt hier gesehen habe ist echt toll.


----------



## AMUN (25 Dez. 2007)

Hallo Fritz,

herzlich willkommen auf dem celebboard und viel Spaß beim herumstöbern 

Frohes Fest
Amun


----------



## ichbins (27 Dez. 2007)

hi 
bin au neu heiße dich aber trotzdem schon willkommen 
viel spaß hier und tolle komments


----------



## Muli (30 Dez. 2007)

Das freut uns dass es dir bisher hier gefällt und wir alle hoffen, dass es auch in Zukunft so bleibt und du dieser Community vielleicht ein wenig deiner Aufmerksamkeit schenkst.

Lieben Gruß und have fun! Muli


----------

